# Dorco Razors



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

A PM got me thinking: Are you looking for a new razor system this January 2019?

The best shave you can get that also costs the least is wet shaving. Check out our wet shaving thread.

For those who would rather use a cartridge system, I think DorcoUSA is a fantastic option. Free shipping and basically the same razors sold at Dollar Shave Club but for much less money.

All the different heads fit all the razor handles, so you aren't locked into one type of razor or cartridge. My wife has a girly razor handle but uses my cheaper cartridges. I also buy 24 at a time. By buying in bulk and using a 50% off e-mail coupon that they send out all the time, I pay ~ a buck a cartridge for a six blade model. That's half the cost of blades at Costco and 4x cheaper than blades at the local apothecary.

Whilst traveling, I enjoy the Pace 6. Sign up for an account, watch your inbox for coupons, never pay retail, get a great shave, and _*truly*_ get the best a man can get.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

What products do you prefer/use when you're shaving with a cartridge system?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

When home, I use my wet shaving kit, with Truefitt and Hill soap on a badger brush. On the road, I've gone back to plain Barbasol as the gels just feel like a gimmick. Preshave oil is always nice.

"Afterward, I run an alum block over my face to help close any micro nicks. Then a splash of Witch Hazel followed by a rinse of Clubman, and I'm so _fresh_ my *wife has to slap me*."​


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I bought through Dorco. Pace 5 blade. I hardly ever use it though as I use my beard trimmer without an attachment as a stubble trimmer. Then just clean up my neck and cheeks with the Dorco.

Greatest discovery of my life :lol:

Haven't actually shaved for almost a year now. It's very freeing @dfw_pilot you should try it.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> It's very freeing @dfw_pilot you should try it.


I would, but for two reasons.

1) Short fat guys with beards resemble trolls more than I'd like.

2) The FAA won't let pilots have beards because of the possible need to use the on board cpap mask:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > It's very freeing @dfw_pilot you should try it.
> ...


I don't know about #1 but #2 is a good idea :lol:


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Ware said:


> What products do you prefer/use when you're shaving with a cartridge system?


Harrys or dollar shave club... Anything but Gillette.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

jessehurlburt said:


> Harrys or dollar shave club... Anything but Gillette.


I hate to say it, but I left *Harry's* for the same reasons I won't buy Gillette. Harry's pulled this same stuff last year. As a matter of opinion, I think Gillette took Harry's lead.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> jessehurlburt said:
> 
> 
> > Harrys or dollar shave club... Anything but Gillette.
> ...


I must have missed that one!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I thought I had read that Dollar Shave Club got some of their razors from Dorco. I figured just cut out the middle man.

Let's do no shave April for National Lawn Care Month :lol: I'll go the extra step and not cut my grass either.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

The prices for the cartridge razors look pretty good. Is there one you recommend? So many to choose from, is more blades better or overkill?

I tried safety razors but I don't like how they are bulky, for instance when trying to get up tight to side burns.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

NJ-lawn said:


> Is there one you recommend?





dfw_pilot said:


> I enjoy the Pace 6.


YMMV


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

And here I thought I could escape shaving talk..... <sigh>

My oldest razor is about 150 years old and my second newist is probably 60 years old. I do have a modern, custom made for me, razor, that is less than 10 years old. In the end, most of my favorites hail from the mid 1900s. These are of course straight razors, and I hone them myself. Concidering my 150 year old razor should be good for another 150 years before wearing out, I don't think it gets much more environmentally friendly. Heck, even my favorite hard soaps used to be made from tallow (rendered from roadkill)! Now they are made from inferior vegetable oils (I'd like to know exactly what vegetable?!?!)

I've tried the multi blade monstrosities, and all them newfangled electrical contraptions, but for me, a floral scented shaving soap, a quality badger hair brush and a well honed and stropped straight razor is the ultimate luxury.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Hey I'm starting to get a little more into wet shaving. Can anyone recommend a good shave cream? I don't care for shave soaps.

Also I have two 6 oz. tubes of Cremo shave cream, never opened I'd like to give away for free. I'll give it to the first person who pm me their address.


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

Lots of good creams out there.... Pick a scent you like and I'll narrow it down for you. Without the scent, we could be at it for days with all the wrong ones!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

kaptain_zero said:


> Lots of good creams out there.... Pick a scent you like and I'll narrow it down for you. Without the scent, we could be at it for days with all the wrong ones!


+1

Anything from Truefitt & Hill, Geo F. Trumpers or Taylor of Old Bond Street is great and there are many boutique brands out there too. I know Truefitt & Hill has a nice sample pack you can buy to try all their scents. Sample Pack. You can get 15% off your first order if you sign up for their newsletter :thumbup:


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I like the Gillette Trac II cartridge razor. Works a lot better than the Mach III.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I would be afraid of slitting my throat with a true straight razor so I use a Merkur safety razor and Gillet 3 blade for trimming tight spots. I use to have a brush and lather but just gave it up. I had never heard of Dorco so I signed up for the emails to give them a shot...


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Just a bump to say that 8 months after the OP, my wife and I still enjoy the affordable Dorco option for cartridges.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> Just a bump to say that 8 months after the OP, my wife and I still enjoy the affordable Dorco option for cartridges.


Same here :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


> Just a bump to say that 8 months after the OP, my wife and I still enjoy the affordable Dorco option for cartridges.


I tried them as well and agree they are very good! They will no longer be selling online except thru Amazon...


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

ctrav said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Just a bump to say that 8 months after the OP, my wife and I still enjoy the affordable Dorco option for cartridges.
> ...


Really? Wonder why....?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Interesting. Their website says:

_From August 12, all Dorco products will be available exclusively from Amazon.com_​
Here is a link to their Amazon store...

https://www.amazon.com/stores/node/11351293011​


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

That _is_ interesting. My guess is it's cheaper and easier to use the AMZN store front for online retail than to hassle with their own store. Hopefully they continue to pass on the savings to the consumer.


----------

